# Duda con calculo de R de base de Transistor



## juani2312 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hola! En cada proyecto que hago siempre me surge la misma duda y termino solucionandola de casualidad...Pero me gustaria conocer la matematica para resolver el problema.

Todo surge cuando en una salida de un PIC quiero manejar una carga "grande" de corriente, problema que se soluciona con transistores. Ahora, pongo de ejemplo el 2N2222A, que puede manejar una Icmax de 800mA.

Lo que yo quiero hacer es usar el transistor como una llave (conmutador), pero noto que la corriente que deja pasar no siempre es la que yo quiero que pase, es decir, si quiero manejar una matriz de leds que consume 120mA, depende de la resistencia de la base si esa corriente va a ser asi o no.

Es por eso que me gustaria que me indiquen como calcular la resistencia de base, que es la que supongo determina todo.

Desde ya, muchas gracias!


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 25, 2011)

Rb= Vout-Vbe/Ib
Ib= Ic/Hfe

Vout: seria el voltaje aplicado a la base digamos el voltaje de salida del PIC
Vbe: Voltaje base-emisor  (0.6V)
Ib: corriente de base
Ic: Corriente de colector que es la misma que la corriente de carga
Hfe: ganacia de tension en Dc la encuentras en el datasheet

Si deseas un diseño seguro aumenta para los calculos  la Ic en un 30%

Pero para fines practicos podes asumir que Rb= 10RL osea que Rb es 10 veces mayor la resistencia de carga o lo que quieras accionar (asi  esta garantizado que el Tr trabaje en la zona de corte y saturacion ), si deseas manejar cargas inductivas con el TR coloca un diodo entre Colector y emisor debidamente polarizado, chauuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## juani2312 (Mar 26, 2011)

Muchas Gracias fdesergio!

Lo simule y anduvo bien, pero mucho mejor considerando a Ic un 30% mayor...
Utilizando la formula de Rb= 10RL, me da una Rb aproximadamente del doble que con los calculos anteriores, pero supongo que de esa forma me garantizo un mejor funcionamiento.

Asi que muchas gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 26, 2011)

juani2312 dijo:


> Muchas Gracias fdesergio!
> 
> Lo simule y anduvo bien, pero mucho mejor considerando a Ic un 30% mayor...
> Utilizando la formula de Rb= 10RL, me da una Rb aproximadamente del doble que con los calculos anteriores, pero supongo que de esa forma me garantizo un mejor funcionamiento.
> ...



Seguro??? porque si con Rb= 10RL ta da un valor del doble del resulatdo con los calculos, sera que tenes un TR con Hfe=5  raro muy raro, no sera al contrario, la expresion Rb= 10RL  se usa asumiendo que el peor de los casos un Tr tiene Hfe=10   y de hecho casi cualquier TR llega mas alla pero HFE=5 me parece raro, revisa bien lo que escrbiste,       chauuuuuuu


----------



## juani2312 (Mar 26, 2011)

El Hfe es de 75. Me parece que me confundo en algo a la hora de calcular RL, porque la carga con la que simulo son 8 series de 3 led c/u con su R, en paralelo.
La RL seria el paralelo de las 8 R?


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 26, 2011)

Esquema................   esquema a si nos entedemos mejor  no entiendo "simulo son 8 series de 3 led c/u con su R, en paralelo"  la r en paralelo al LED?? o todasd las series en paralelo??, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## juani2312 (Mar 26, 2011)

Aqui va el esquema.


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 26, 2011)

ah eso es otra cosa seria algo asi:

 calcula la corriente por cada rama (es lo primero al armar las ramas de  LEDs, para otro tipode carga debes halla la correinte, en este caso ya sabes la corriente) y sumarlas tantas veces como ramales tengas

Itotal=  Irama x ramas

calculando te dejo mi explicacion no se si tus leds trabajan con mas corriente

Calculo de la resistencia limitadora de cada rama

Rlimitadora= Vfuente-Vleds/10mA  

Vleds= sumatoria de los voltajes que caen en los leds
10mA= corriente nominal para los leds que puede cambiar si son de brillo extremo o de chorro etc etc

Si notas la corriente nominal sera la corriente por cada rama, supongamos 8 ramas x 10mA entonces 80mA

Ahora como Ib= Ic/Hfe entonces 80mA + 24mA (30% mas) entonces Ic=104 aproximando (siempre hacia arriba) Ic=110mA  entonces Ib=110ma/75  (segun tus datos Hfe=75) =1.46mA

Rb= Vout-Vbe/Ib  entonces   supongo Vout del PIC = 5V  == 5-0.6 =4.4      ahora 4.4/ 1.46mA = 3013 ohmios, tomamos valor comercial =3K, espero te sirva, chauuuuuu


----------



## juani2312 (Mar 26, 2011)

Perfecto, es asi como lo estaba calculando, solo que con 20mA para Ileds. Lo que me daba diferente es con la formula Rb= 10RL...

Muchas Gracias!
Saludos!


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 26, 2011)

juani2312 dijo:


> Perfecto, es asi como lo estaba calculando, solo que con 20mA para Ileds. Lo que me daba diferente es con la formula Rb= 10RL...
> 
> Muchas Gracias!
> Saludos!


 Si! pero te debe dar un valor mas bajo que el calculado  no 10 veces mas grande como dijiste, revisa eso, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 26, 2011)

Hola.

La corriente de base de saturación de un transistor es el 10% de la corriente de colector.
Es decir si la corriente de colector es de 100mA, la corriemte de base de saturación debe se 10mA.
Eso está indicado en la hoja de datos (datasheet) de los transistores.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yo para cálculos preliminares en general me baso en la curva de la ganancia en DC + un 30% para estos casos.
Esta curva está tomada de la hoja de datos de Motorola de un BC337.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 26, 2011)

Hola.

Esa curva es para la zona lineal de transistor.

Para la zona de saturación se usa esta curva.

 


Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Curva de BC377 de Motorola.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 26, 2011)

La electrónica así como muchas otras ciencias, tienen algo lindo, se puede llegar a la misma solución por distintos caminos.
Sea como sea, para controlar 100 mA, en una u otra curva basados en un BC337, para nada se necesitan 10 mA. De la misma forma, para controlar una corriente de 10 amperes en un 2N3055, con 1 Amper, no alcanza dependiendo de la condición de trabajo.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 26, 2011)

Hola.

Según la curva para 100mA se necesita casi 1mA, pero con 10mA te aseguras que la corriente de saturación llega o pasa los 100mA.

Lo del 10% es para transistores pequeños de uso general. 
Para transistores de potencia no es lo mismo, allí no se cumple el 10%, ya que estos transistores son de baja ganancia, cosa que no ocurre con los transistores de uso general, que generalmente tienen una ganancia mucho mayor que las de los transistores de potencia.

Como se ve en las hojas de datos las medidas de los parámetro de hacen en función al 10% de la corriente base.



Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Hoja de datos del BC337


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 26, 2011)

Es cierto, con 1 mA alcanza, con 10 me aseguro, y si le pongo la máxima corriente que admite la base también. Y según la hoja de datos, con 2 mA también me aseguro (es un 100% de tolerancia).
Como dije, es mi forma de calcular, deben haber mejores y mucho, pero a mí me ha funcionado sin problemas.


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 26, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> La corriente de base de saturación de un transistor es el 10% de la corriente de colector.
> Es decir si la corriente de colector es de 100mA, la corriemte de base de saturación debe se 10mA.
> ...



Somos esclavos de lo que decimos o escribimos, tu lo habias dicho debiste hacer la aclaracion que no para TODOS, conclusion no es cierta tu afirmacion, conclusion hacer calculos es mejor , chauuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Scooter (Mar 26, 2011)

En general Ib=Ic/hfe (suponiendo hfe constante) con eso estaría en la zona lineal, poniendo "algo mas" de Ib satura. El margen, pues depende de gustos y de cuanta intensidad dispongamos (fuente, intensidad del pin etc) en general poniendo el doble o el triple hay mucho mas que de sobra ya que la hfe real seguro que será mucho mayor que la "nominal" del transistor.


----------



## arturkick (Jul 24, 2013)

HOLA, amigos del foro eh estado haciendo este circuito el cual es una lampara de leds con una ldr como sensor de luz pero quisiera saber que valor de resistencia debo poner en la base del transistor pues ya que no lo se calcular, solo se que la resistencia debe ser de 1watt y medio y mi otra duda es sobre el transistor, segun yo si soporta esta carga pero investigando me encontre que solo soporta medio watt, gracias por su ayuda
pd: en el diagrama de los leds decidi no poner las resistencias, pero si las tiene


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 24, 2013)

Hola.

Pon una resistencia de 1K y funciona.

Rb= (Vcc-Vbe)/Ib
Ib=Ic/hfe

Rb= hfe x (Vcc-Vbe) / Ic

o

Rb=10 x  (Vcc-Vbe_sat)/ Ic

Cada hilera de LEDs en serie deben tener una resistencia limitadora.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 24, 2013)

guau , lo lei rapido , pero no comprendo vuestra discusion : 
1/10 ?¿ 
acaso un bc547 o un bc337 tienen 10 de ganancia ?? 
hace rato que no miro las datas, pero me quedo ya como una especie de sentimiento o "piel"  que un transistor  con poca carga se satura mas facil (mas hfe) , pero con mucha ic hay que entregarle mas corriente en relacion a la carga (ic/ib de nuevo) .

y que los T. de potencia comparados con los chiquitos necesitan mas ib (claro que si compras un 2n3055 no va a ser para pedirle una ic de 500mA .

pero esa 1/10 asi nomas......se me fue la amplificacion de los T. al tacho o alguno ha comprado acciones de algun fabricante de darlingtones ???? 
y de ringtones tambien


----------



## arturkick (Jul 26, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Pon una resistencia de 1K y funciona.
> 
> ...


GRACIAS por responder amigo, crees que el transistor lo debo sustituir?, te pregunto por la duda que tengo con respecto a la potencia que soporta, esque no se si esse dato que saque del datasheet sea ideal (se supone que solo soporta .5watts, se me hace muy poco)


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 26, 2013)

Hola.

Si el transistor trabaja en Corte y Saturación, consume menos 0.5W.
Si Vce_sat=1V (un valor exagerado) e Ic=0.117A, tenemos que:
P=Vce_sat x Ic = 1V x 0.117A  = 0.117W menor que 0.5W.

Pero, puedes usar el BD135, pero que no es necesrio.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## kiwhilario (Jul 26, 2013)

y porque no usar un mosfet? Debido a que se polarizan con voltaje si tienes 12V, con una resistenicia de 10k entre Gate-Source basta y te olvidas del problema.
Para baja corriente podrias usar un 2n7000. Ya si deseas que soporte mas leds, con el irfz44n te alcanzaría para cientos de ellos.


----------



## chclau (Jul 27, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> guau , lo lei rapido , pero no comprendo vuestra discusion :
> 1/10 ?¿
> acaso un bc547 o un bc337 tienen 10 de ganancia ??
> hace rato que no miro las datas, pero me quedo ya como una especie de sentimiento o "piel"  que un transistor  con poca carga se satura mas facil (mas hfe) , pero con mucha ic hay que entregarle mas corriente en relacion a la carga (ic/ib de nuevo) .
> ...



El hfe depende mucho de donde estas usando el transistor.

En zona activa los valores tipicos son de 100, en saturacion la ganancia del transistor baja muchisimo y no es raro valores tipicos de 10.

Si miras por ejemplo en un 2N2222 las caracteristicas de VCEsat, te las marca para ic =150mA, ib= 15mA, y para ic=500mA, ib=50mA


----------



## arturkick (Jul 29, 2013)

kiwhilario dijo:


> y porque no usar un mosfet? Debido a que se polarizan con voltaje si tienes 12V, con una resistenicia de 10k entre Gate-Source basta y te olvidas del problema.
> Para baja corriente podrias usar un 2n7000. Ya si deseas que soporte mas leds, con el irfz44n te alcanzaría para cientos de ellos.



HOLA migo, gracias por tu respuesta pero creo que no podria utilizar el 2n7000 porque ese transistor solo disipa .4watts y el consumo total de mi circuito es 1.4 watts, yo creo que seria mejor usar un tip41c, como ves mi opcion?





elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Si el transistor trabaja en Corte y Saturación, consume menos 0.5W.
> Si Vce_sat=1V (un valor exagerado) e Ic=0.117A, tenemos que:
> ...



Gracias por tu pronta respuesta, yo creo que si es necesario sustituir el 2n2222, estuve checando el trensistor que me recomiendas pero cual de los sig datos es el de la potencia maxima? para ver si pongo este o no, gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 29, 2013)

Hola.


1.2W sin disipador.
12.5W con disipador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## arturkick (Ago 1, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 
> 1.2W sin disipador.
> ...



OK,  entonces pondre ese y muchas gracias, te comentare posteriormente como quedo finalmente, nuevamente gracias


----------

